
Improbable: What we found when we simulated the backbone of the entire Internet - dazzeruk
http://improbable.io/2016/03/24/what-we-found-when-we-simulated-the-backbone-of-the-entire-internet-on-spatialos
======
Ayaz
This is breathtaking!

